# Filtration question



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

What type of filtration is best for a planted tank? I'm setting up my 20 Long and I'm wondering what type of filtration to go with... undergravel filter, canister, hang on back, sponge, etc....

I plan on having about 1 - 1.5 wpg with the following plants: java fern, java moss, anubias, a sword, echonodorus, water sprite, crypt wendii, banana plants. For inhabitants I'm thinking of a pair of pearl gouramis, a pair of bristlenose cats and six or so corys.... I may or may not go with CO2, a diy setup if I do....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the hob type filters for smaller aquariums. For larger I use cannisters.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, HOB's are a nice choice for a smaller tank like that. You certainly don't want an UG in a planted tank.

I think I'd scale back to just one Bristlenose. Two of them would be too much of a load in a 20, IMO.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a Fluval 204 on my 20G long tank.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Undergravel filter does not seen to the best idea. Canister is good - you don't see it but it does his work


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm sure you could try a small canister but I've never used one on a tank that size. With your light levels a HOB should work well. HOBs create surface disturbance which can waste CO2 but this can be solved. Probably not a problem in your case but if you decide on DIY it could be.

To me your bristlenose (BN) and gourami stocking levels sound great. The BN will want a few caves or driftwood places to hide. Driftwood is important to have in the tank. 

The only thing that concerns me is the cories. They will be very active and some get to be a good size. You will probably want to consider one of the smaller species.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

An Eheim 2222 or 2224 will do an excellent job.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

One species of Cories that stay small and grow slow are the Albino cory, which I have in my 20G long tank.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Albinos are nothing more than C. Aenus. Most cories will fit in a 20 gallon.


----------

